# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Πρόβλημα με καταγραφικό

## paulk

Καλησπέρα.. 
Στο καταστημά μου έχω ενα καταγραφικό hikvision και 6 κάμερες.

Το βλέπω απομακρυσμένα με το ivms 4200.
Μόνο τις 4 κάμερες έχω βάλει τα βλέπω.

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι αν  για κάποιο λόγο το κλείσω, όταν το ανοίξω και συνδεθώ απομακρυσμένα η εικόνα κολλάει.. 
Δηλαδή περπατάω, δείχνει τα πρώτα 2 βήματα και μετά με ξανα δείχνει όταν έχω κάνει άλλα 6.
Την πρώτη φορά έκανα 2 μήνες να στρώσει .
Την δεύτερη μετά απο 2-3 βδομάδες.
Τώρα έιναι η τρίτη φορά που το παθαίνω.
Στα κανονικά του δείχνει στρωτά την εικόνα χωρίς κολλήματα.

Έχω ελέγξει το ρούτερ το μαγαζιού και του σπιτιού.
Έχω κάνει διαμόρφωση τον δίσκο στο καταφραφικό
Έχω αλλάξει την ανάλυση για απομακρυσμένη παρακολούθηση.
Έχω κάνει επανεκκίνηση το καταγραφικό.
Έχω κλείσει τις κάμερες.
Έχω δοκιμάσει να συνδεθώ απο άλλο πάροχο. 
Εχω αλλάξει domain.
Το upload στο κατάστημα είναι 1024.
Τo downlod στο σπίτι 14mbps

Αλλά το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται.
Τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## paulk

Καμιά βοήθεια?

----------


## Samios60

ειχα παλια το ιδιο προβλημα με hikvision και εγω ειχα δοκιμασει τα παντα ...τιποτα ...δοκιμασε να κανεις αναβαθμιση στο dvr και αν οχι ......αλλαξε το ...

----------


## paulk

> ειχα παλια το ιδιο προβλημα με hikvision και εγω ειχα δοκιμασει τα παντα ...τιποτα ...δοκιμασε να κανεις αναβαθμιση στο dvr και αν οχι ......αλλαξε το ...



1,5 χρόνο έχω το καταγραφικό.
Τι μπορεί να έπαθε στα ξαφνικά?

----------


## paulk

Ξέρει κανένας τ μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αν κατάλαβα καλά το πρόβλημα είναι με το πρόγραμμα και όχι με τις κάμερες ή το καταγραφικό. Όταν λές:




> Το βλέπω απομακρυσμένα με το ivms 4200. Μόνο τις 4 κάμερες έχω βάλει τα βλέπω. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι *αν  για κάποιο λόγο το κλείσω, όταν το ανοίξω και συνδεθώ απομακρυσμένα* η εικόνα κολλάει..



εννοείς το πρόγραμμα να κλείσεις και να ανοίξεις ή το καταγραφικό;

----------


## paulk

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά το πρόβλημα είναι με το πρόγραμμα και όχι με τις κάμερες ή το καταγραφικό. Όταν λές:
> εννοείς το πρόγραμμα να κλείσεις και να ανοίξεις ή το καταγραφικό;



Όταν κλείσω το καταγραφικό τότε δημιουργείτε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Μερικές σκέψεις:
Έχει εσωτερική μπαταρία που πιθανόν άδειασε;Θέλει update το firmware; ( Το επεσήμανε και ο *Samios60* )Έχει συνδεμένη κάποια USB συσκευή επάνω του; Αν ναι δοκίμασε να το ξεκινήσεις χωρίς αυτήν και μετά να συνδέσεις την συσκευή. 
Αυτό που λες:




> ... η εικόνα κολλάει. Δηλαδή περπατάω, δείχνει τα  πρώτα 2 βήματα και μετά με ξανα δείχνει όταν έχω κάνει άλλα 6.



σημαίνει ότι είτε χάνει τις ρυθμίσεις του το καταγραφικό είτε η σύνδεση είναι απελπιστικά αργή. Και τα δυο αυτά όμως δεν ταιριάζουν με αυτά που λες αμέσως μετά:




> Την πρώτη φορά έκανα 2 μήνες να στρώσει. Την δεύτερη μετά απο 2-3 βδομάδες.







> Έχω δοκιμάσει να συνδεθώ απο άλλο πάροχο. 
> Εχω αλλάξει domain.
> Το upload στο κατάστημα είναι 1024.
> Τo downlod στο σπίτι 14mbps



...Μόνο του ...στρώνει; Ή εσύ αλλάζεις ρυθμίσεις; Εντάξει για την σύνδεση αφού άλλαξες και πάροχο δεν θα το συζητήσουμε παραπάνω. Θα θεωρήσουμε ότι έχεις το ελάχιστο απαραίτητο upload για να δουλέψει κανόνικά. Για βοήθα λιγάκι τώρα με το* ...πώς στρώνει μόνο του*;

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Update θελει

----------


## 744

Το λέει το όνομά του. Hik-vision!

Πέρα από την πλάκα, πολλά καταγραφικά μετά από κάποιο χρόνο λειτουργίας παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Μόνο να υποθέσω ότι η συνεχής λειτουργία τους τα υπερθερμαίνει και κάτι χαλάει στα FPGA τους.

Όποιο καταγραφικό μου παρουσίασε πρόβλημα, τελικά αντικαταστάθηκε αφού μετά από αρκετές ώρες ενασχόλησης δεν κατέληξα πουθενά. Κινέζικα φτηνοπράγματα...!

----------


## paulk

> Μερικές σκέψεις:
> Έχει εσωτερική μπαταρία που πιθανόν άδειασε;Θέλει update το firmware; ( Το επεσήμανε και ο *Samios60* )Έχει συνδεμένη κάποια USB συσκευή επάνω του; Αν ναι δοκίμασε να το ξεκινήσεις χωρίς αυτήν και μετά να συνδέσεις την συσκευή.
> Αυτό που λες:
> 
> σημαίνει ότι είτε χάνει τις ρυθμίσεις του το καταγραφικό είτε η σύνδεση είναι απελπιστικά αργή. Και τα δυο αυτά όμως δεν ταιριάζουν με αυτά που λες αμέσως μετά:
> 
> 
> ...Μόνο του ...στρώνει; Ή εσύ αλλάζεις ρυθμίσεις; Εντάξει για την σύνδεση αφού άλλαξες και πάροχο δεν θα το συζητήσουμε παραπάνω. Θα θεωρήσουμε ότι έχεις το ελάχιστο απαραίτητο upload για να δουλέψει κανόνικά. Για βοήθα λιγάκι τώρα με το* ...πώς στρώνει μόνο του*;




1) Δεν θυμάμαι αν αέχει μπαταρία μέσα..θα το ανοίξω να το τσεκάρω αύριο.
2) Update κοίταξα να δω αν εχει αλλα δεν βρήκα κάτι. 
Το καταγραφικό είναι αυτό ds-7208hghi-sh/a
3)Έχω ένα ποντίκι ενσύρματο..θα δοκιμάσω να το βγάλω.

Δεν χάνει τις ρυθμίσεις, το έχω τσεκάρει.
Το upload είναι 1024
Και στο σπίτι το download είναι στα 14-16mbps

Μόνο του στρώνει μετά απο πολλές μέρες. 
Δεν πειράζω τίποτα στις ρυθμίσεις.
Μόνο μια φορά είχα σταματήσει την εγγραφή της μια κάμερας και έστρωσε, δεν ξέρω αν έτυχε ή έφταιγε αυτό.
Πάντως τώρα το δοκίμασα αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Παύλο οι κάμερες που έχεις τη είναι ? αναλογικές ? TVI 720/1080Ρ ? .Μήπως υπάρχουν και οι δυο τύποι ? Σε channel zero πως βλέπεις ? Δοκίμασες να δεις με κάποιον Browser (πχ I.E.) ? ,το IVMS είναι κάπως 'βαρύ' σαν πρόγραμμα,αν και ο υπολογιστής δεν είναι τόσο γρήγορος μπορεί και να είναι η αιτία του προβλήματος  .

----------


## paulk

> Παύλο οι κάμερες που έχεις τη είναι ? αναλογικές ? TVI 720/1080Ρ ? .Μήπως υπάρχουν και οι δυο τύποι ? Σε channel zero πως βλεπεις ?



Έχω 4 τέτοιες https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39508
Και οι άλλες 2 είναι παλιές... 420p γράφουν..
Στο channel zero βλέπω τόσο καιρό, τις καινούργιες, και το έχω στα 768kbps.. Το έχω κατεβάσει και στα 500 αλλά κάνει το ίδιο. Στην αρχή δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα..

Το substream δεν μπόρεσα να το ρυθμίσω ώστε να βλέπω και τις 4 κάμερες μαζί, έμεναν πίσω στην ώρα.
όσο και να έπαιξα με τις ρυθμίσεις δεν μπόρεσα να το κάνω..
Αν ανοιξω μια κάμερα στο substream δεν κολλάει καθόλου..

----------


## Nightkeeper

Έχω αντιμετώπιση παρόμοιο πρόβλημα .Αλλάζοντας της αναλογικές όλα πήγαν καλά .

----------


## paulk

> Έχω αντιμετώπιση παρόμοιο πρόβλημα .Αλλάζοντας της αναλογικές όλα πήγαν καλά .



Θα τις αποσυνδέσω αν είναι και θα το δοκιμάσω.
Μακάρι να φταίει αυτό.
Πάντως το substream δεν έχω καταφέρει να το ρυθμίσω χωρίς να κολλάει όταν βάζω και τίς 4 κάμερες.

----------


## paulk

Καλημέρα.. αποσύνδεσα τις δυο παλιες κάμερες, έβγαλα το ποντικι απο το usb. Το έκανα επανεκκίνηση αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει ο δίσκος.?

----------


## paulk

Κοίταξα για update αλλά δεν έχει βγει άλλη έκδοση.

Στο καταστημα έχω οτε με αυτό το ρουτερ
Speedport Entry 2i

Στο ρουτερ έχω ανοίξει μια πόρτα (48769) για να βλέπω απομακρυσμένα το καταγραφικό
Απλά στο καταγραφικό φαίνονται και οι άλλες 2 πόρτες ανοιχτές ενώ δεν τις έχω ανοιχτές στο ρούτερ.
Είναι σωστά έτσι ή όχι?

----------


## panosvin

Δεν ειναι με hikconnect

----------


## paulk

> Δεν ειναι με hikconnect



Έχω αγοράσει domain και το έχω περάσει στο ρουτερ.

----------


## panosvin

Αναβαθμισε το με το τελευταιο firmware και κατεβασε το τελευταιο hikcoonect
Kατι δεν εχεις κανει σωστα

----------


## panosvin

το τελευταιο ivms sorry

----------


## dalai

Ριξε το substream 2 χαμηλα, για να στριμαρει πιο ανετα. Αναλυση ,ποιοτητα  και  variable

----------


## paulk

> Αναβαθμισε το με το τελευταιο firmware και κατεβασε το τελευταιο hikcoonect
> Kατι δεν εχεις κανει σωστα



Έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα πιο καινούριο firmware.
DS-7208GHGHI-SH/A 
V3.3.3 
Αυτό έχω τώρα

Το ivms 4200 κατεβάζω το καινούριο αλλά δεν παίζει. Ανοιγει βάζω κωδικό και μετά δεν ξανα ανοίγει με τίποτα.
Θα τπ δοκιμάσω ξανά το πρωί.

----------


## paulk

> Ριξε το substream 2 χαμηλα, για να στριμαρει πιο ανετα. Αναλυση ,ποιοτητα  και  variable



Με channel zero βλέπω απομακρυσμένα και το εχω στα 600kbps. Το substream δεν ρχώ κάταφέρει να το ρυθμισω ώστε να βλέπω και τις 4 κάμερες χωρίς να κολλάει..

----------


## panosvin

Ωραια κανε λογαροασμο στο hikconnect ενεργοποιησε και το dhcp για τοπικα και μπες απομακρυσμενα

----------


## panosvin

Δες και ivms

----------


## paulk

Με το ivms 4200 που έχω τώρα μπαίνω κανονικά αλλά όπως είπα κολλάει η εικόνα.

Κατέβασα το τελευταίο ivms 4200.
Έβαλα όλα τα στοιχεία αλλά τις κάμερες τις βγάζει με θαυμαστικό.
Και όταν πατάω απομακρυσμένη ρύθμιση μπαίνω να αλλάξω για παράδειγμα την ανάλυση, δεν εμφανίζει την εικόνα βγάζει σφάλμα και με πετάει έξω.

----------


## panosvin

Με το hikconnect θα κανει αυτοματη χαρτογραφηση θυρων.Γραψε τη συσκευη σου και καταχωρησε τη στο hikconnect.Με μη σωστη εγκατασταση σε ρουτερ θυρες που μπορει να εκανες παιρνει αυτο το αποτελεσμα

----------


## paulk

> Με το hikconnect θα κανει αυτοματη χαρτογραφηση θυρων.Γραψε τη συσκευη σου και καταχωρησε τη στο hikconnect.Με μη σωστη εγκατασταση σε ρουτερ θυρες που μπορει να εκανες παιρνει αυτο το αποτελεσμα



Για το hikconnect έχω ακουσει οτι δεν είναι αξιόπιστο..

Κατάφερα και πέρασα τις κάμερες στο ivms 4200 αλλά μόλις πατάω να ανοίξει μια κάμερα κολλάει το πρόγραμμα και με πετάει.
Τι στο καλό γίνετε...Το παλιό ivms ανοίγει αλλά κολλάει λίγο η εικόνα. το καινούριο ivms με πετάει..

Και τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει και κολλάει η εικόνα? Σήμερα το πρωί είχε μείνει μια ώρα πίσω.

----------


## paulk

Μπήκα στον λογαριασμό ου dyndns για να δω μήπως φταίει τίποτα απο εκεί.
Μου βγάζει αυτό το μήνυμα
If you use a third party update client, it should be configured to send via an HTTPS connection to protect your confidentiality. 

Τι σημαίνει αυτό?

----------


## 744

Ότι πρέπει να αλλάξεις το HTTP:// σε HTTPS://

----------


## paulk

> Ότι πρέπει να αλλάξεις το HTTP:// σε HTTPS://



Και πως το αλλάζω αυτό?

----------


## 744

Μέσα από τις ρυθμίσεις του καταγραφικού σου. Αντί να πηγαίνει στο http://.... θα το βάλεις να πηγαίνει στο https://...

----------


## paulk

> Μέσα από τις ρυθμίσεις του καταγραφικού σου. Αντί να πηγαίνει στο http://.... θα το βάλεις να πηγαίνει στο https://...



Που θα το ρυθμίσω αυτό? 
Εκει που λέει dns και έχει το http://www.dyndns.com?
Ή εκεί που ρυθμίζω τις πόρτες?
Εγω το domain το έχω περασμένκ στο ρουτερ
Και κάτι αλλο. Στο καταγραφικό η external port πρέπει μα είναι ίδια με την θύρα? Στο ρπυτερ έχω βάλει αυτό που λέει θύρα
Να το βάλω στο αυτόματο ή στο χειροκίνητο?

----------


## 744

Μπράβο. Εκεί που είναι το http://www.dyndns.com

----------


## paulk

> Μπράβο. Εκεί που είναι το http://www.dyndns.com



Ναι αλλά στο ρουτερ δεν με αφήνει να κάνω αλλαγή sto https://
θα πρέπει να πάρω τον οτε για να το αλλάξει?

Για τις πόρτες που ρωτάω τα έχω σωστά έτσι όπως είναι στην φώτο?

----------


## 744

Για το ρούτερ δεν μπορώ να σου πω τίποτα. Αν είναι ΟΤΕ ίσως να σου έχουν κλείσει πόρτα οι ίδιοι.

Νομίζω από εδώ και πέρα ρωτάς τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## paulk

> Για το ρούτερ δεν μπορώ να σου πω τίποτα. Αν είναι ΟΤΕ ίσως να σου έχουν κλείσει πόρτα οι ίδιοι.
> 
> Νομίζω από εδώ και πέρα ρωτάς τον ΟΤΕ.



οι πόρτες είναι κανονικα ανοιχτές στο ρουτερ.

Τις ρυθμίσεις στο καταγραφικό τις έχω σωστές?

----------


## 744

Στο ρούτερ μπορεί να τις έχεις ανοιχτές αλλά ο ΟΤΕ όχι. Προχθές μου συνέβει σε καταγραφικό τρίτου που είχε ΟΤΕ.

Στο καταγραφικό σου νομίζω είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## paulk

> Στο ρούτερ μπορεί να τις έχεις ανοιχτές αλλά ο ΟΤΕ όχι. Προχθές μου συνέβει σε καταγραφικό τρίτου που είχε ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Στο καταγραφικό σου νομίζω είσαι ΟΚ.



Το τσεκάρω και με το can you see me και φαίνονται  ανοιχτές οι πόρτες.

Στην δεύτερη φώτο η θύρα με το external port πρέπει να είναι τα ίδια?
Να τ βάλω στο χειροκίνητο ή στο αυτόματο?

Κια μπορείς να μου πεις πως να ρυθμίσω τις κάμερες ώστε να βλέπω στο substream και αν θέλω να δω κάτι να το γυρνάω στο mainstream?

----------


## 744

Δεν είμαι ειδικός στις κάμερες και τα καταγραφικά αλλά ότι ξέρω από πείρα σου λέω.

Το substream - mainstream  νομίζω ότι το ρυθμίζεις την ώρα που βλέπεις. Δεν γνωρίζω αν μπορείς στις ρυθμίσεις να το έχει όπου επιθυμείς.

Όταν υπάρχει η επιλογή για εσω και εξω-τερικές θύρες τις βάζω ίδιες για να μη ξεχνάω και μπερδεύομαι. Αν υπάρχει και άλλη συσκευή αυτό μάλλον θα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

----------

